
Ptop 1.0: A task manager written using Python - black-perl
https://medium.com/@darxtrix/releasing-ptop-1-0-a-task-manager-written-using-python-879f63745034
======
caymanjim
Shouldn't this use the real headline? The "awesome" is editorializing.

~~~
black-perl
Fixed, thanks :)

